# Yellow slip stuff



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't apply for my yellow slip when I should have. I've been here several years and I'm doing it now.

I've been and got the form and have a date for the "interview". I ave all the documents they ask for.

On the form, however, it asks for an "Alien Reg. No."

What is this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jasongnome said:


> I didn't apply for my yellow slip when I should have. I've been here several years and I'm doing it now.
> 
> I've been and got the form and have a date for the "interview". I ave all the documents they ask for.
> 
> ...


Its the number that would be on your yellow slip. But as you have never registered you won't have one.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

How strict are they on having all the documents?? got appointment on 19th may. surprised myself by finding nearly everything even photo's. But asking for my husbands private pension letter. He took early retirement from london transport about 7 years ago and after first letter have only had letters whenever amount changed. Did say to lady there that its only bank statements amount thats paid in every 4 weeks but said wont accept that.

Even got to get a signed declaration from daughters school confirming she goes there. plus seems having around £10000.00 in bank doesnt mean they wont have to decide if income of about £1500.00 a month is enough. and might want proof of where that money came from. told them house we bought here was a lot less than sold for in UK.


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Its the number that would be on your yellow slip. But as you have never registered you won't have one.


Ok, so the form you fill in to get a yellow slip asks for the number on your yellow slip...

...only in Cyprus!


----------



## darren80 (Apr 24, 2017)

I was thinking that, maybe just leave it blank. They'll soon give you more advice when they need it. We have made our appointment, but have not fully read through the form before filling in. If I find out anything further I'll let you know.


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

Update: I did leave it blank and got my yellow sliip on the first interview without a hitch,


----------

